# Friends moving because of neighbours



## elainem (9 Feb 2010)

My friend and her husband live in North County Dublin. 

They are thinking of moving because of neighbour problems. Initially, their 7/9 year old son was being bullied, called names, spat at. Nice, supposedly, settled area. Now the parents are joining in also - name calling when friend/husband goes from door to car, laughing out loud in a pointed manner. Kids still name-calling. 

Neighbours recently put cameras up outside their house, and have used hand-held cameras to film my friend, her husband and children. Friends talked to guards, but they said there is not much they can do unless actual personal or property damage takes place. 

This is now going on for almost 18 mths, and escalating. My friends are now thinking of moving to a rented house in another area. They paid e500,000 for house 3 years ago, and won't be able to sell it for near that now. 

I'd hate to see them forced to leave their home, but its really affecting my friend's mental and physical health. Has anyone else got advice on how to deal with this. Or would you just try to tough it out with bad neighbours. Or is living beside bad neighbours just not worth the hassle. 

Don't know really what to advise my friend. Thanks.


----------



## Hillsalt (9 Feb 2010)

This is terrible. 

Is the neighbour renting the house or do they own it? Find out for sure. 

I'd also find out where the neighbour is working in case there is someone there that you can consult with. 

If they put a "FOR SALE" sign outside, the neighbours might start acting up when the auctioneer is showing the house.

Do the kids attend the same school?


*Bullies are always chickens. 
*


----------



## MandaC (9 Feb 2010)

Agree bullies are chickens and know well who they are picking on.  If it were me and someone started that rubbish, they would be told to sod off (in a more direct manner) and it would not bother me in the least.  

If they are the kind of people who let this stuff get to them and cant tough it out then move. 

Have they any idea why this triggered off - was there an incident, kids fighting or anything, because it sounds kind of odd, adults name calling etc.  Once they know they are getting a reaction they will keep it up, so best to ignore.


----------



## elainem (10 Feb 2010)

Yes, they own the house, bought it 3 years ago, so they wouldn't sell it for the same amount.

MandaC, the whole thing started over my friend and her husband making a complaint to the parents about their son name-calling, and encouraging other kids in the cul de sac to name call and ostracise my friend's son. My friend's son is unusually samll for his age, (query at mo pos some mild growth disorder), and this is how it started. My friend and hubby went to the parents of this boy, but they wouldn't have any comment against their son, and were really aggressive about it, since then, they've started to bully too.


----------



## JJ1982 (10 Feb 2010)

Oh my god that sounds absolutely terrible. 

This is a very un PC question here. But basically, what kind of people are the neighbours are they a rough sort with a rough family? If this was the case then I would be wary to say anything to them myself in case they are the kind who would get physical. But if its the case that they are just weirdos then I would just tell them to fcuk themselves, there is no way I would be selling a house in negative equity to get away from them anyway.

God almightly, what is wrong with some people that they would carry on like this.


----------



## liaconn (10 Feb 2010)

Surely filming people without their consent, particularly children, would be enough for the guards to get involved? Also erecting cameras that intrude on private property?


----------



## Megan (10 Feb 2010)

How many houses in the cul de sac? Is their a Residents' Association? I would out them as much as possible. Let other neigbours know what is going on. Bullies need to be outed.
Maybe a sign in their garden "Bullies Live Here" .


----------



## Ash 22 (10 Feb 2010)

That is terrible behaviour. If your friends could just ignore the neighbours and not let it bother them, I know thats not easy but thats what it would take and if the neighbours feel they're getting no satisfaction by doing these ugly things they will soon get tired of it and give up.


----------



## galleyslave (11 Feb 2010)

elainem said:


> Neighbours recently put cameras up outside their house, and have used hand-held cameras to film my friend, her husband and children.


ring the guards and tell them you're concerned that the neighbours are filming the kids and this is inappropriate and you are concerned. Mention it at any residents association meetings. Film them filming the kids...


----------



## elainem (17 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I think they should stay and tough it out. Their neighbours are just scum in my mind. I think they are afraid of the effect on their little boy. However, I think they would give him a better example of dealing with nasty, difficult people if they stayed - I just hope they do - as they're going to loose at least e100000 due to nasty idoot neighbours. Thanks again.


----------



## j26 (17 Feb 2010)

Do the neighbours own the house?  Check to see if the address is registered with prtb here.  If it is, then you should be able to find out who the landlord is and compain to him/her.  There's normally a clause about anti-social behaviour in leases, and the landlord may be able to scare them into behaving.


----------



## Maread (18 Feb 2010)

Hi,
As previous posters have suggested, these neighbours are only doing this because they know it upsets your friends.  However, I would suggest the following course of action:
1) Find out if the house is rented or owned.  If rented, complain to their landlord
2) Go back to the Gardai and complain about the filming.  If you get no help there then:
3) Go to a solicitor and see what legal options are open.  Surely you could get an injunction against people filming you.

Certainly they should not consider moving.


----------

